# Basic HSS off camera flash setup for Nikon



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 14, 2017)

I currently have two Yongnuo YN565EX flashes with basic wireless triggers.  This setup works fine for most of what I do. 

I want to start playing with HSS for lighting portraits in harsh sunlight.

Would these products get the job done for me?


Flashpoint R2 flash: Flashpoint Zoom TTL R2 Flash With Integrated R2 Radio Transceiver - Nikon

Flashpoint R2 transmitter: Flashpoint R2


----------



## ronlane (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, it should work just fine for HSS. You won't overpower the sun with that flash but it will do HSS.


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 14, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Yes, it should work just fine for HSS. You won't overpower the sun with that flash but it will do HSS.



Not looking to overpower the sun. More interested in putting the sun behind my subject, exposing for the background (thus underexposing the subject) and using the flash to properly expose the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2017)

Those are great. I think they are the same as my Godox flashes (here in NZ) 

You'll want to get a small soft box to get any kind of flattering light but they will be powerful enough. 

Under expose your background by 1 or 2 stops then pop the flash in 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 14, 2017)

CdTSnap said:


> Those are great. I think they are the same as my Godox flashes (here in NZ)
> 
> You'll want to get a small soft box to get any kind of flattering light but they will be powerful enough.
> 
> ...



I was planning on using umbrellas. 

I was also watching a Gary Fong video where he used snoots for cool effects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2017)

Not a fan of Gary Fong products but whatever works for you man. Umbrellas are fine. Just a pain in the wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 14, 2017)

CdTSnap said:


> Not a fan of Gary Fong products but whatever works for you man. Umbrellas are fine. Just a pain in the wind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Doesn't really matter the brand. Snoots do what snoots do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2017)

That's what I mean I don't like snoots don't care who's they are. And the Gary Fong sphere thing is crap (personal opinion) 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 14, 2017)

For what you want to do anyway. You asked for advice on lighting faces when back lit by the sun 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 14, 2017)

CdTSnap said:


> For what you want to do anyway. You asked for advice on lighting faces when back lit by the sun
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Totally. And I 100% appreciate your input. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (Apr 15, 2017)

Question. 

I am currently using these cheap wireless triggers. They work great. No complaints. My question is, can I use these with a HSS capable flash off camera, or do my triggers have to specifically support HSS as well?

Amazon.com : Altura Photo Wireless Flash Trigger for NIKON w/ Remote Shutter (NIKON DF D3200 D3100 D3300 D5000 D5100 D5200 D5300 D7000 D7100 D7200 D600 D610 D750 D90 DSLR Cameras) : Camera & Photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

